

Ask HN: Any startups taking on the big boys like Amazon? - WilliamChanner

I've noticed that a lot of recent startups seem to go for small niche markets. Quite curious to know if any startups are challenging the big boys and going after the big competitive markets - where its almost suicidal?
======
sundars
In India flipkart.com and infibeam.com are similar to Amazon and it is rumored
that amazon will launch services in India within 6 months or so. some
background on this:
[http://www.sundarsubramanian.com/post/9915856535/ecommerce-g...](http://www.sundarsubramanian.com/post/9915856535/ecommerce-
gold-rush-in-india)

------
steventruong
There are some competing with big companies such as DuckDuckGo vs Google
(search engine) and there are others that are tackling big markets but not
necessarily with giant leaders in them yet.

